# Morning from The Land of Oz :)



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Good Morning 
We live in a remote community in Australia and have just received the good news that we will have some new arrivals in June.
They are two British Shorthairs. Male named Mercury and female named Periwinkle. They are only 4 and a half weeks old at the moment and we are so excited!
They will join our family of 7 including 3 teens, 2 labs (Paddy and Rowland) and hubby and myself.
Had to share and check out all the forums as we are going to be first time kitty owners 
Pictures attached. The two with them together is from today.
Laura.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

They are gorgeous. You will adore having fur babies. Congratulations on your upcoming new arrivals. I bet you can't WAIT!

and ... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful babies! You must be so excited


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to you and to the little gray darlings! You will be head-over-heels in love, I promise! 

Fran


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

British shorthairs.........one of my very favorites!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Both My kitties, Ivan and Katerina are blue british shorthairs. As a breed they are not supposed to be lap cats, but Katerina loves sitting in my lap, so I guess she didn't get the memo. LOL Mine are 24 and 29 weeks respectively. They are so funny, you will love yours. I can't imagine life without them. Congratz!!

Mylita


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeee, they're just scrumptious! You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG, I think I am going nuts. I could not find my post on here, so I thought it wa rejected due to pic size, so I just posted another! DELETE! Thanks for your replies everyone! We are so excited! I have just been buying stuff like crazy to make sure I have everything. Now I need a million questions answered! Should I ask here or ask in a new post? I have more pics too! Only 5 weeks to go!
Loz


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Six Weeks old  6 weeks to go!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

So excited!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Plus their new tree I could not wait to assemble


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're sooo cute!! And that tree is big enough that it should give them fun for a very long time!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

*Squeeeeeeeeeee! An update a pics of my kitties today!*

Periwinkle: A real madam and very bossy!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Mercury: Very placid and laid back


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! And congrats! Ahh I can't wait to see more pictures as they grow!


----------

